# Suche gute Pose für die Matchrute (Durchlaufpose)



## Dadycool21 (22. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

dies sind die Gegebenheiten:
See mit leichter Strömung
Angeltiefe ca. 1,20m - 1,40m
Wurfweite ca. 15m-20m
Gerät Matchrute 3,90m
Zielfisch: Brassen, Plötzen, Güstern usw.

Suche nun gezielt eine Druchlaufpose! von 6g- 15g tragkraft.

nun darf ich bitten:
|bla: 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Sebastian Wagner (22. April 2005)

*AW: Suche gute Pose für die Matchrute (Durchlaufpose)*

Bei der Tiefe würde ich auf jeden Fall einen Waggler aus der Drennan Crystal Serie bevorzugen.


----------



## Dadycool21 (22. April 2005)

*AW: Suche gute Pose für die Matchrute (Durchlaufpose)*

Besten dank,


schick mir doch mal bitte ein Bild.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## vanboyd (22. April 2005)

*AW: Suche gute Pose für die Matchrute (Durchlaufpose)*

Die Drennan Waggler sind erst ab 12g Tragkraft zu haben.

sind super Posen, weil durchsichtig, daher für Fische schwerer zu erkennen.
Allerdings wurden die crystal posen eigentlich auf Raubfische ausgelegt. |znaika:  
Was natürlich keinen abhalten soll... 

Kostenpunkt: ca. 5€

hier ein Pic der Waggler Pose:



**********:xxl(


----------



## Sebastian Wagner (22. April 2005)

*AW: Suche gute Pose für die Matchrute (Durchlaufpose)*

das ist Quatsch. Die Drennan Waggler gibt es bereits ab 1gr Tragkraft. Die auf dem Foto ist ein spezieller Waggler zum Hecht und Zanderangeln mit toten Köderfisch von Drennan und mit verlaub nicht zum Matchangeln gedacht. Fotos gibt es u.a. bei askari-angelsport unter posen - drennan posen oder bei angelsport schirmer.


----------



## vanboyd (22. April 2005)

*AW: Suche gute Pose für die Matchrute (Durchlaufpose)*

Klar gibt es welche ab 1 gr.

Aber *MIT VERLAUB* nennen sie sich nicht Waggler. bezogen auf die Drennan Bezeichnungen.


----------



## Sebastian Wagner (22. April 2005)

*AW: Suche gute Pose für die Matchrute (Durchlaufpose)*

sie nennen sich nicht Waggler aber es sind Waggler. Auf einer Rolle steht ja auch nicht Rolle drauf. Gerne fische ich z.B. den Giant Crystal Waggler. (Auf der Pose steht natürlich nur Giant Crystal.)


----------



## vanboyd (22. April 2005)

*AW: Suche gute Pose für die Matchrute (Durchlaufpose)*

:q :q Auf einer Rolle steht nicht Rolle drauf...:q :q 

ich gebe mal ein Link, und hoffe, mich dadurch erklärt zu haben.

Unter Ble/Posen/Wirbel/ - Posen sind alle Drennan Posen und auch die mit der Bezeichnung "Waggler" zu finden. 

http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk.de/modules.php?op=modload&name=Route&page=http://s8213917.shoplite.de/shopdata/0010_KATALOG2005/produktuebersicht.shopscript


----------



## Sebastian Wagner (22. April 2005)

*AW: Suche gute Pose für die Matchrute (Durchlaufpose)*

leider ist im Programm von Stollenwerk nur ein geringer Teil des Crystal Gesamtprogramms von Drennan. Dort sind nur Raubfischposen sowie Loafers und Boppers zu finden. Stollenwerk ist ja nun nicht gerade die Vorzeigeadresse für den Matchangler sonder eher für Raubfischcracks.

Hatte doch einige Angaben zu Shops gemacht die Drennan Crystal Waggler führen, die für das Matchangeln geeignet sind. Gibt es z.B. bei Askari, Onkel Gerlinger, Schirmer usw. usw.


----------



## Fabian89 (22. April 2005)

*AW: Suche gute Pose für die Matchrute (Durchlaufpose)*

@dadycool21:
warum angelst du bei so geringen angeltiefen überhaupt mit waggler? da gehts das doch auch total gut mit normaler stipppose


----------



## Muppke (22. April 2005)

*AW: Suche gute Pose für die Matchrute (Durchlaufpose)*

@ dadycool21, versuche es doch mal mit Posen von der Fa.Bahrmann aus Delmenhorst.Auf diese Teile gibt es sogar Garantie(natürlich keine Fanggarantie).
Diese Posen sind zwar nicht ganz billig aber sehr gut.Zu bekommen in jedem guten Angelfachgeschäft oder bei Angelsport Schirmer.Kannst bei Bahrmann auch eine Händlerliste anfordern, da steht auch ein Händler in Deiner Nähe drauf.
Muppke


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. April 2005)

*AW: Suche gute Pose für die Matchrute (Durchlaufpose)*

@ Vanboyd
Die von Dir angegebene Pose nennt sich offiziell "Pike Waggler" und das steht auch exakt so drauf. Waggler sind übrigens alle Posen, die nur unten befestigt werden. Auf den meisten steht das natürlich nicht drauf.
Wenn auf einer Drennan "Crystal Waggler" draufsteht, dann hat man eine schlicht gehaltene feine Stabpose ähnlich Pfauenfeder vor sich. Es gibt übrigens bestimmt 100 verschiedene Drennan Posen. Die kann man natürlich nicht alle Waggler nennen, auch wenn gut 50% davon welche sind.
Der Leichteste mir bekannte hat 0,3g tragkraft.

Ich denke aber nicht, dass das hier überhaupt gefragt ist, es ging ja um Durchlaufposen, also um welche, wo die schnur innen in einem Röhrchen durchgeführt wird.

(Ich würde bei den angegebenen Bedingungen aber ws. eine 1,5-4g Feststellpose benutzen, vermutlich eine Stabpose oder ein Stickfloat. In den 6-15g Tragkraft kann ich irgendwie keinen Sinn entdecken, das auf 20m entfernung ins wasser zu Bomben)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Dadycool21 (22. April 2005)

*AW: Suche gute Pose für die Matchrute (Durchlaufpose)*

Erstmal vielen Dank für all eure Tips.

werde mir das Beste raussuchen.

Werde jedoch wohl bei meinen Wagglern bleiben.

Habe jetzt so viele Sachen ausprobiert und bin immer wieder beim Wagglerangeln gelandet. 

Meine Montage sind folgendener Maßen aus.

Stopper-microperle-Stonfo Gleitwirbel-Mircoperle-Microwirbel-ca. 20 cm Schnur mit dem Bleigewichten-Mircowirbel-Hackenvorfach mit Bissblei.

Ist das OK.

Bin für Besserungsvorschläge immer Offen. 

Gruß an alle
Alex


----------



## Uwe_H (22. April 2005)

*AW: Suche gute Pose für die Matchrute (Durchlaufpose)*

Drennan gibt es hier viele zu sehen: http://www.tackleshop.co.uk/Searchresults.aspx?txtSearch=&brand=Drennan&category=


----------



## hamburger Jung (23. April 2005)

*AW: Suche gute Pose für die Matchrute (Durchlaufpose)*

ich schließe mich Gerätefetichist an, warum eine Durchlaufpose bei der geringen Tiefe und Entfernung? Nimm eine Pfauenfederpose, tariere diese vernünftig aus, lote die Stelle vorher genau ab, Liftmontage und gut.


----------



## Gunni77 (23. April 2005)

*AW: Suche gute Pose für die Matchrute (Durchlaufpose)*

Hallo


Ich schließe mich auch mal dem Gerätefetischisten an.... :q 

Natürlich kannst du auf diese Entfernung einen Waggler mit einem angemessenen Gewicht verwenden (Faustregel: auch bei Wind sollte sich die Angelstelle um ein paar Meter überwerfen lassen, vor allem bei so flachem Wasser, erstens um die Fische nicht zu scheuchen und zweitens, um die Schnur unter Wasser zu bekommen), Waggler haben den Vorteil, das sie die Winddrift einigermaßen umgehen. Mehr Gewicht ist bei so flachem Stillwasser nicht notwendig, bei stärkerer Drift oder größerer Tiefe könnte das notwendig werden. Von Drennan und Middy gibt es geeignete Posen ohne Ende, aber natürlich tun es andere Produkte auch.... Die klaren Kunststoffwaggler von Drennan haben aber einige Vorteile: Sie werfen keinen Schatten unter Wasser (meist sowieso egal), sie können sich nicht mit Wasser vollsaugen (lakierte Balsoposen tun das manchmal), sie haben Wechselantennen und sind gut verarbeitet. Und zu guter letzt: Drennan Waggler zum Matchfischen - Das ist ein bischen wie mit den teuren Bisanzeigern beim Karpfenangeln.... eigendlich tut es eine Aalglocke auch. Macht das Spaß? Ansichtssache.... :q 

Gruß


----------



## langerLulatsch (23. April 2005)

*AW: Suche gute Pose für die Matchrute (Durchlaufpose)*

@Uwe_H
Hast du schonmal bei dem von dir genannten Shop bestellt?
Wenn ja, wie sind deine Erfahrungen damit?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2005)

*AW: Suche gute Pose für die Matchrute (Durchlaufpose)*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> In den 6-15g Tragkraft kann ich irgendwie keinen Sinn entdecken, das auf 20m entfernung ins wasser zu Bomben)



Doch, du sagst es BOMBEN - 15g mit Kawumm druff auf den Kopf und der Fisch kommt betäubt hoch  |supergri


----------

